

A (possible) solution to MacBook Pro wi-fi connectivity issues - yuvadam
http://discussions.info.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=12924009#12924009

======
idm
Hey - does anyone have the steps for recreating the problem?

I have a 2006 MBP with an Atheros 5424: 2.1.14.5 - but I'm currently not
experiencing problems. My router is using WPA2, and it occasionally "forgets"
the password, even though it's saved in my system keychain. Is that what this
is all about?

~~~
xpaulbettsx
The problems I had were all in coffeeshops and with older routers, it would
either refuse to associate with the AP whatsoever, or I couldn't get an IP
address (i.e. it was associated, but couldn't receive any data including the
DHCP ACK)

~~~
idm
Interesting - thanks. Perhaps my experience has to do with using a single
router, instead of hopping from network to network.

------
xpaulbettsx
At my parents' house, I solved this by changing the encryption to WPA -
obviously not a perfect solution but it worked at the time

------
llimllib
If this works, you rock.

~~~
miah_
I agree. The OP of the article on apple did a good job of figuring this out. I
have the same issues, and same drivers (though I'm not on a Pro) so I'm going
through this and will test out tonight. The wireless has been so flakey in
this system I've considered buying a new PCI wireless adapter (if possible in
this laptop) or just ditching the macbook and buying something better.

I almost feel like Apple isn't addressing the issue because its the older
laptops that have the issue and they'd rather we buy the new awesome so they
can stop dealing with our old hardware. But thats probably paranoia and more a
statement of what I think about Apple management these days.

~~~
CrazedGeek
I'm having roughly the same issue on a mid-2010 MBP. Unless they're announcing
new laptops immediately, it's unlikely that they're deliberately screwing
people over.

